# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Risseeuw (Kruiningen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Risseeuw

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk C.I. Risseeuw, Kruiningen

Adres: Burgemeester Vogelaarstraat 2-A, Kruiningen

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkkruiningen.hvdeb.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Risseeuw*

----------

